# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Why are atheists hated in the USA?

## Adam Larsen

I'm a catholic living in Buffalo, and I don't understand who are those atheists are in reality. I had a talk with my  friends, and they all just gave me a weird look. I've noticed posts about the bible-belts dislike towards atheists all of the time, and I just want to understand your point of view. Is being an atheist in America really that hard? What is especially tough in this?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

It's not tough at all.  I'm an avowed Atheist.  And I've had ZERO problems because of it.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (06-09-2015),Rutabaga (05-11-2015),sotmfs (05-12-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

Because atheists are bullies.  There are plenty of Christians that put themselves above God too, and are total bullies.  Now put all these 2 types of bullies in one room.  That is what you get.  Mystery solved.

----------

Rutabaga (05-11-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I'm a catholic living in Buffalo, and I don't understand who are those atheists are in reality. I had a talk with my  friends, and they all just gave me a weird look. I've noticed posts about the bible-belts dislike towards atheists all of the time, and I just want to understand your point of view. Is being an atheist in America really that hard? What is especially tough in this?



Doesn't happen anywhere I have even lived.

----------


## Katzndogz

I despise atheists.  They are easy to spot because they have the atheist smirk.

----------


## Roadmaster

Hey there is a lot of proof that many people who call themselves Christians and not look up to liberal atheist. I don't know how they can be against them and for them at the same time.

----------


## Jeff0463

There are relatively few atheists in America, about 2.4 percent of the population  in2012 according to this survey by Pew.

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...bout-atheists/

There is an even larger number of agnostics.  Apparently an agnostic  does not have a definite belief about
whether God exists or not where an atheist is more sure of himself.

I had read somewhere where atheism is much greater in places such as England.

Since this is a sensitive subject I think it would be difficult to get a truthful answer on the question.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'm a catholic living in Buffalo, and I don't understand who are those atheists are in reality. I had a talk with my  friends, and they all just gave me a weird look. I've noticed posts about the bible-belts dislike towards atheists all of the time, and I just want to understand your point of view. Is being an atheist in America really that hard? What is especially tough in this?


you're a liar. I don't believe you're a catholic or that you live in Buffalo   I don't think you talked to your friends cause honestly I don't think you have any.  I think you live in mama's basement.  I'm sure everyone gives you weird looks.  YOu don't see any posts on bible belt dislike of atheists  on forums except for your own.  And you don't want to understand anything.   You're a troll.  pure and simple...minded...on your part.

and as usual, burro...you post and run.   puta.

----------

garyo (05-11-2015),HoneyBee (05-17-2015),Jeff0463 (05-11-2015),NuYawka (05-12-2015)

----------


## garyo

Go to the middle east and tell them you're a trolling atheist, wait for the fun.

----------


## sooda

> Go to the middle east and tell them you're a trolling atheist, wait for the fun.


You would probably be surprised at how rarely people run around announcing their religious affiliations or sexual preferences.

----------

sotmfs (05-12-2015)

----------


## Victory

> The people.  Where true power resides.


Do you mean as in a democracy?

History is littered with democracies that have ended in disaster:  Greece, Rome, and Germany are at the top of the list.  When it comes to government, relying on people and not God ends in disaster.

God has made it abundantly clear:  He does not favor human kings.  He wants His people to see Him and Him alone as their king.

----------


## sotmfs

> The question then becomes, "Who's rules?" Yours? Mine? Ayatollah Khamenei's? Jeffery Dahmer's?


The person or people ,for the length of the legal term,elected by the citizens of the democracy or republic.

----------


## sotmfs

> I don't think all athiests are bad people at all.  That's my point.  I'm saying that I appreciate it that the athiests that I know don't try to shove their athiesm down my throat.  In return, I don't try to shove my faith down their throats.


I agree,also one should be able to express and define what their beliefs are.

----------

Rutabaga (05-17-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> http://www.teachingvalues.com/goldenrule.html


This might indicate a common ancestry and the dispersal of tribes during the reign of Peleg (tower of Babel).

----------


## Sled Dog

> I have never seen so many atheists like I have seen on  this forum.  Is  there something about it that attracts them? Isn't this supposed to be primarily a  conservative forum?
> 
> There are apparently some anarchists who post here, and I associate both anarchy and atheism as being liberal traits and not conservative traits.
> 
> I sometimes post to a forum that is basically liberal, and seldom is the issue brought up.  One would think that a liberal forum would attract all  sorts of fruit cakes and not a conservative one. Apparently TPF is a sounding board for those who have an axe to grind, a place where they can  vent their frustrations.  There are a few top quality people  that post here, and they seem to have their acts together, but then there are those who  seem confused about life itself. If the posters were very young I could understand but most of them are probably 50 or over. 
> 
> It is a real pleasure to work with the ladies on the forum because for the most part they are broad minded and have empathy that males do not have.  It saddened me to read the thread about how females are giving males a hard time.  Thank God I retired from the work place in '94, back when men and women got along fairly well at work.
> 
>  We had a few feminazis but most people, even the other women, did not buy their acts. The best I remember, those who had it in for men were those who had bad experiences in their marriage (and divorce) or even with their beaus. Bringing it to work and taking it out on others is not cool although most of us need a friendly face and someone to lean on, but it can be disrupting at times. I once had a female super who said she would much rather work men than women because men don't resort to petty sniping so much.


There's two ways of looking at this.

Either all ladies are broad minded, or LADIES are not broad minded.

You need to make a choice there, boy.

----------


## joyful

Just noticed I repeatedly misspelled 'atheist' in this thread.  I ain't dum.  I prombis.

----------

Canadianeye (06-09-2015)

----------


## usfan

> I have never seen so many atheists like I have seen on  this forum.  Is  there something about it that attracts them? Isn't this supposed to be primarily a  conservative forum?
> 
> There are apparently some anarchists who post here, and I associate both anarchy and atheism as being liberal traits and not conservative traits.
> 
> I sometimes post to a forum that is basically liberal, and seldom is the issue brought up.  One would think that a liberal forum would attract all  sorts of fruit cakes and not a conservative one. Apparently TPF is a sounding board for those who have an axe to grind, a place where they can  vent their frustrations.  There are a few top quality people  that post here, and they seem to have their acts together, but then there are those who  seem confused about life itself. If the posters were very young I could understand but most of them are probably 50 or over.


From my experience, the religion bashing is a lot  more prevalent on liberal forums.  There are more activist atheists, & those who despise traditional values.  Most of the people here are conservatives.  Many are atheists.  There is no conflict there.  Many obnoxious religious liberals can be just as demeaning & vicious as any atheist.. and for that matter, conservative ones can too.

Debating religious beliefs can be very tiring.  There are few facts to appeal to, or much of a logical basis for a discussion.  We can observe the OUTCOME of an ideology, & analyze whether it is a good thing for society, but there is little profit in assertions about ideological superiority.  I can see how the welfare state has crippled people & is a negative for a culture, & conclude that this is NOT a positive for society, regardless of  my religious beliefs.  I can see how the oppression of islam is a negative for human freedom & individual rights, & can oppose it for those reasons.  I don't have to prove which set of beliefs is right, first.  You will know them by their fruits.  Does the ideology have a history of providing freedom, protecting life & property, & promoting a prosperous, healthy society?  Or does it lead to corruption, decline, crime, & oppression?  You can see where an ideology will lead you by seeing where it has led before.  History repeats itself, & ideology bears the same fruit, even if it is relabeled or repackaged.

----------

Rutabaga (05-17-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I have never seen so many atheists like I have seen on  this forum.  Is  there something about it that attracts them? Isn't this supposed to be primarily a  conservative forum?
> 
> There are apparently some anarchists who post here, and I associate both anarchy and atheism as being liberal traits and not conservative traits.
> 
> I sometimes post to a forum that is basically liberal, and seldom is the issue brought up.  One would think that a liberal forum would attract all  sorts of fruit cakes and not a conservative one. Apparently TPF is a sounding board for those who have an axe to grind, a place where they can  vent their frustrations.  There are a few top quality people  that post here, and they seem to have their acts together, but then there are those who  seem confused about life itself. If the posters were very young I could understand but most of them are probably 50 or over. 
> 
> It is a real pleasure to work with the ladies on the forum because for the most part they are broad minded and have empathy that males do not have.  It saddened me to read the thread about how females are giving males a hard time.  Thank God I retired from the work place in '94, back when men and women got along fairly well at work.
> 
>  We had a few feminazis but most people, even the other women, did not buy their acts. The best I remember, those who had it in for men were those who had bad experiences in their marriage (and divorce) or even with their beaus. Bringing it to work and taking it out on others is not cool although most of us need a friendly face and someone to lean on, but it can be disrupting at times. I once had a female super who said she would much rather work men than women because men don't resort to petty sniping so much.


I have no idea why you would be confused. Everyone generally comes to this site because it is mod light and free speech is respected with little limitation, etc.

Atheists as well.

----------

Rutabaga (05-17-2015),sotmfs (05-18-2015),usfan (05-17-2015)

----------


## Jeff0463

> I agree,also one should be able to express and define what their beliefs are.


It pays to be tactful about it though.

----------


## sotmfs

> It pays to be tactful about it though.


Of course.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Do you mean as in a democracy?
> 
> History is littered with democracies that have ended in disaster:  Greece, Rome, and Germany are at the top of the list.  When it comes to government, relying on people and not God ends in disaster.
> 
> God has made it abundantly clear:  He does not favor human kings.  He wants His people to see Him and Him alone as their king.


And each time those democracys have failed...guess who 'failed them'?  

The PEOPLE.

Not the invisible man who lives in the sky.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> And each time those democracys have failed...guess who 'failed them'?  
> 
> The PEOPLE.
> 
> Not the invisible man who lives in the sky.



Why so insulting.  What if I said, "Your mama waits at the shipyard for the Navy semen."?

----------


## Victory

> And each time those democracys have failed...guess who 'failed them'?  
> 
> The PEOPLE.
> 
> Not the invisible man who lives in the sky.


. . .ergo, appealing to man as the final arbiter of justice and governance is dubious at best and catastrophic at worst.

Hello?  This is why our motto is "In God we trust" not "in rabble we trust."

----------


## sotmfs

> Why so insulting.  What if I said, "Your mama waits at the shipyard for the Navy semen."?


No need to get bring family into it.
If god,creator of all that exists,has the intellect to create man,god can handle being called invisible.

----------


## sotmfs

It would have been insulting if he said it in your church,maybe.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> No need to get bring family into it.
> If god,creator of all that exists,has the intellect to create man,god can handle being called invisible.


You missed the point, it isn't God who is insulted but me.  If I called someone YOU love a whore or a bastard, wouldn't you be offended?

----------


## sotmfs

> You missed the point, it isn't God who is insulted but me.  If I called someone YOU love a whore or a bastard, wouldn't you be offended?


Well,NaturalBorn,this is an open forum where we talk about issues that most are interested in and have an opinion on.
This is not the place where we discuss the actions and bad behavior of our family members

----------


## sotmfs

What is the cycle of the origin of life?  Let me see if I can list your doctrinal belief.

The Earth was molten, it cooled, rain fell on the rocks, the rain water  absorbed minerals, the water pooled, maybe a lightning bolt struck the  primordial mineral soup and life began.  Do I have it about right?   Where did the minerals come from in the soup?  The rocks?  There you  have your supernatural origin of life. 						

The above is a response to me personally.You are writing ,making fun of me,of what you think I believe.
I did not take it personally.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Well,NaturalBorn,this is an open forum where we talk about issues that most are interested in and have an opinion on.
> This is not the place where we discuss the actions and bad behavior of our family members


Then please refrain from insulting someone I love.  Fair enough?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> What is the cycle of the origin of life?  Let me see if I can list your doctrinal belief.
> 
> The Earth was molten, it cooled, rain fell on the rocks, the rain water  absorbed minerals, the water pooled, maybe a lightning bolt struck the  primordial mineral soup and life began.  Do I have it about right?   Where did the minerals come from in the soup?  The rocks?  There you  have your supernatural origin of life.                         
> 
> The above is a response to me personally.You are writing ,making fun of me,of what you think I believe.
> I did not take it personally.


How is that incorrect?  I'll read your position and your evidence.

----------


## sotmfs

> Then please refrain from insulting someone I love.  Fair enough?


Sorry you do not get it.Your beliefs and opinions do not take precedence over the beliefs and opinions of others here .

----------


## sotmfs

> How is that incorrect?  I'll read your position and your evidence.


Please do. Being an atheist means I do not believe in a supreme being.
It does not mean I know how or necessarily have a hypothesis of how life,the earth or the universe came to be.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Sorry you do not get it.Your beliefs and opinions do not take precedence over the beliefs and opinions of others here .



So then you claim it is alright for members to insult another member's loved ones?  Is that you position?

----------


## sotmfs

> So then you claim it is alright for members to insult another member's loved ones?  Is that you position?


No that is not my position.
My position is no one should say something one may find to be insulting about someone's loved ones.
However,if someone's loved ones are public figures,known by millions then that rule does not apply.

Someone on this site may love Obama.He is insulted all the time.

Some here may have black relatives ,blacks are insulted all the time.I could go on. by some

----------


## NaturalBorn

> No that is not my position.
> My position is no one should say something one may find to be insulting about someone's loved ones.
> However,if someone's loved ones are public figures,known by millions then that rule does not apply.
> 
> Someone on this site may love Obama.He is insulted all the time.
> 
> Some here may have black relatives ,blacks are insulted all the time.I could go on. by some


Directing insulting remarks TO Obama's daughters is different than you and I criticizing Obama.  Wouldn't you agree?

----------


## sotmfs

> Directing insulting remarks TO Obama's daughters is different than you and I criticizing Obama.  Wouldn't you agree?


Yes.I would never insult them.Nor would I insult you or your daughters.
Unless you found it to be insulting if I expressed my views on god in front of them in a public place.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Yes.I would never insult them.Nor would I insult you or your daughters.
> Unless you found it to be insulting if I expressed my views on god in front of them in a public place.



IIRC, it wasn't to you who my initial remarks were direct.  

Would you object to someone saying "God Bless You" if your loved one sneezed, or as a parting remark?

----------


## sotmfs

> IIRC, it wasn't to you who my initial remarks were direct.  
> 
> Would you object to someone saying "God Bless You" if your loved one sneezed, or as a parting remark?


Of course not!!I respect other peoples cultures and beliefs.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Of course not!!I respect other peoples cultures and beliefs.


Then it all good.  Peace.

----------


## sotmfs

A good friend of mine has breakfast with me once in awhile.He is a very religious catholic.Before he eats ,he says a prayer.At first He would ask me if that was ok,just being polite.Of course was my response.

----------


## sotmfs

> Then it all good.  Peace.


Wait a minute,I would not object because that would be my opening to tell you all my beliefs about religion,atheism,etc!!!

ONLY KIDDING!!

----------


## East of the Beast

> Yes.I would never insult them.Nor would I insult you or your daughters.
> Unless you found it to be insulting if I expressed my views on god in front of them in a public place.


Insulting blacks on an individual basis is not the same as insulting blacks as a group.For example,saying OJ Simpson is lying ,murdering, scumbag is not a racist statement. To say all blacks are lying,murdering,scum is.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> A good friend of mine has breakfast with me once in awhile.He is a very religious catholic.Before he eats ,he says a prayer.At first He would ask me if that was ok,just being polite.Of course was my response.



How big of you...  :Wink:

----------


## sotmfs

> Insulting blacks on an individual basis is not the same as insulting blacks as a group.For example,saying OJ Simpson is lying ,murdering, scumbag is not a racist statement. To say all blacks are lying,murdering,scum is.


Of course.

----------


## Canadianeye

I just love the way everyone always dances around the reality of things.

Look, on looney leftist mod heavy forums, christians have to bite their tongues. They are attacked endlessly, and have little recourse due to banning etc.

Here, on this site, it is primarily conservative, and god is defended more vigorously by christians. They get a little more personal, they get a little meaner. They push back with less restraint.

I get it. It's cool, expected and quite possibly healthy for them to express themselves without fear of maniac mod reprisals.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I just love the way everyone always dances around the reality of things.
> 
> Look, on looney leftist mod heavy forums, christians have to bite their tongues. They are attacked endlessly, and have little recourse due to banning etc.
> 
> Here, on this site, it is primarily conservative, and god is defended more vigorously by christians. They get a little more personal, they get a little meaner. They push back with less restraint.
> 
> I get it. It's cool, expected and quite possibly healthy for them to express themselves without fear of maniac mod reprisals.


Once we have turned the other cheek, we are out of cheeks.  Then the Joshua in us comes out.

----------

Subdermal (05-18-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> How big of you...


That was not the point.He was not seeking my permission.He was being polite and letting me know he was going to pray. That way I would not be surprised and interfere by talking.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> That was not the point.He was not seeking my permission.He was being polite and letting me know he was going to pray. That way I would not be surprised and interfere by talking.



"Shut up, you! I'm going to thank God for His blessing here, if that's okay with you." If he is a Christian and as mean as ya'll claim all Christians are.

----------


## sotmfs

> "Shut up, you! I'm going to thank God for His blessing here, if that's okay with you." If he is a Christian and as mean as ya'll claim all Christians are.


When and where did I claim all Christians are mean?
That is not OK.I do not let people treat me like I am not deserving of their respect.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> When and where did I claim all Christians are mean?
> That is not OK.I do not let people treat me like I am not deserving of their respect.


Cool your jets, I didn't mean YOU exactly.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Once we have turned the other cheek, we are out of cheeks.  Then the Joshua in us comes out.


Right. Show me the verse that says turn the other cheek, and when the two have expired bring on the Joshua or Samuel or whomever.

I think it means you are never out of cheeks, just keep rotating them. /shrug

----------

Victory (05-19-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> Cool your jets, I didn't mean YOU exactly.


I am always cool,my friend.I never post in anger.That is why I do not post in all capitals.Then I would be shouting.

----------


## NaturalBorn

I use caps where a voice inflection would be in a F2F conversation.

----------


## sotmfs

> I use caps where a voice inflection would be in a F2F conversation.


WOW!! cool! I uswd to use caps in my pistol,I bet a lot of kids do not know what a cap gun is.

----------


## Mainecoons

Simple question Adam:  Why can't atheists MYOB and live and let live?

Same for "gays."

----------


## sotmfs

> Simple question Adam:  Why can't atheists MYOB and live and let live?
> 
> Same for "gays."


Same reason others can't.They are people and people are social creatures that like to express themselves.

----------


## Victory

> Right. Show me the verse that says turn the other cheek, and when the two have expired bring on the Joshua or Samuel or whomever.
> 
> I think it means you are never out of cheeks, just keep rotating them. /shrug


To your point, paraphrased. . .

"How many times must I forgive my brother?  Seven times?  I say seventy times seven times."

I'd look up the chapter and verse but meh, what's the point?

----------

usfan (05-19-2015)

----------


## old wood

> I'm a catholic living in Buffalo, and I don't understand who are those atheists are in reality. I had a talk with my  friends, and they all just gave me a weird look. I've noticed posts about the bible-belts dislike towards atheists all of the time, and I just want to understand your point of view. Is being an atheist in America really that hard? What is especially tough in this?


  Well... parts of the South,Plains are heavy on so called "Evangelist" "Christians" who unlike JESUS....focus on hates,intolerance, have a psychological NEED to feel "superior".   Most can't  even define "atheist" and so label agnostics and anyone "not religious" as atheist.  In a cult mentalist.. it's always Us Against Them.    Since the Far Right  Faux Christians hate Muslims... now they ain't obsessed on hating Jews.. so   they need others to bitch about. 

I ain't sure if I'm a heretic,Agnostic,Atheist or what...but...I ain't  some rare minority. Seems most folks I know ain't much different. 90% of who I know...I don't know they have a religion....or what it might be.   Outside the Confederate zone... or some Glenn Beck cults... few people much fuss about your religion.  I've known plenty of folks and I have no issues in general  I do NOT like intolerant bigots.. who tend to be devious jerks overall.  Otherwise...I just don't care.  True atheists are rare. There's at least 10X more agnostics.. but the stupidity cults can't make the distinction.  There's a LOT of manipulation in religion.

----------


## old wood

> WOW!! cool! I uswd to use caps in my pistol,I bet a lot of kids do not know what a cap gun is.


Yeah...I grew up with cap guns.   Now... you never see that. .Used to be common and now I don't know if those roles of caps can even be found.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Yeah...I grew up with cap guns.   Now... you never see that. .Used to be common and now I don't know if those roles of caps can even be found.


Damn. I loved that smell as much as the bang.

----------


## Subdermal

> Well... parts of the South,Plains are heavy on so called "Evangelist" "Christians" who unlike JESUS....focus on hates,intolerance, have a psychological NEED to feel "superior".   Most can't  even define "atheist" and so label agnostics and anyone "not religious" as atheist.  In a cult mentalist.. it's always Us Against Them.    Since the Far Right  Faux Christians hate Muslims... now they ain't obsessed on hating Jews.. so   they need others to bitch about. 
> 
> I ain't sure if I'm a heretic,Agnostic,Atheist or what...but...I ain't  some rare minority. Seems most folks I know ain't much different. 90% of who I know...I don't know they have a religion....or what it might be.   Outside the Confederate zone... or some Glenn Beck cults... few people much fuss about your religion.  I've known plenty of folks and I have no issues in general  I do NOT like intolerant bigots.. who tend to be devious jerks overall.  Otherwise...I just don't care.  True atheists are rare. There's at least 10X more agnostics.. but the stupidity cults can't make the distinction.  There's a LOT of manipulation in religion.


It's traditional to actually be conscious when vomiting out a stream of consciousness.   :Geez:

----------


## John Lesley

Huge religious revival in the early 20th century, growth of American religious fundamentalism.
Then add the Cold War. Decades of anti-communist, anti-soviet, anti-atheist propaganda. Americans literally think fascist=communist=socialist=atheist. That's how crass the propaganda is. Atheists are satanists, immoral, sinners, baby-eaters, social Darwinists, etc.
Thee is no logical hatred in America.

----------


## Snappo

> I despise atheists.  They are easy to spot because they have the atheist smirk.


And that "666" on our forehead.

----------

sotmfs (06-10-2015)

----------


## Snappo

> To your point, paraphrased. . .
> 
> "How many times must I forgive my brother?  Seven times?  I say seventy times seven times."
> 
> I'd look up the chapter and verse but meh, what's the point?


Matthew.  He wrote it like 70 years after Jesus died.  He never met Jesus and basically stole from Mark. And if that's not enough,  Saul of Tarsus rewrote it and justified it in Acts;  saying Jesus appeared to him after death and told him what to re-write.   Cool stuff;  but fiction nevertheless.   None of us will ever know what Jesus really said until we can learn how to go back in time.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Matthew.  He wrote it like 70 years after Jesus died.  He never met Jesus and basically stole from Mark. And if that's not enough,  Saul of Tarsus rewrote it and justified it in Acts;  saying Jesus appeared to him after death and told him what to re-write.   Cool stuff;  but fiction nevertheless.   None of us will ever know what Jesus really said until we can learn how to go back in time.



Have you ever been to a Bar Mitzva and witnessed the reading of the Scrolls?  What's up with the security guards?

----------


## Snappo

> Have you ever been to a Bar Mitzva and witnessed the reading of the Scrolls?  What's up with the security guards?


I was Bar Mitzva.  I had to read from the scroll (Haftorah).  Those are the Rebbi and the other elders of the Shul.  Not security guards.  LOL   Now I got this vision of like Shaq O'Neill on either side of me when I was doing that.  HAHAHAHA   You are leading the service.  I honestly think they are there for when you shit your pants and fuck the whole thing up.  Reading from the Torah is fairly easy since you know Hebrew,  but singing Haftorah is really hard.  I fucked that up every which way from Sunday.  I was expecting a big hook like on Bugs Bunny to appear from the side of the Synagogue and pull me out.

----------


## Jeff0463

> Simple question Adam:  Why can't atheists MYOB and live and let live?
> 
> Same for "gays."


I think a lot of  them do.  It is the activist types that raise stinks and draw attention to their crowd.

----------


## NuYawka

> I despise atheists.  They are easy to spot because they have the atheist smirk.


uploadfromtaptalk1433901617021.png

----------


## Canadianeye



----------

NaturalBorn (06-09-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

> You would probably be surprised at how rarely people run around announcing their religious affiliations or sexual preferences.


Maybe it's because they're afraid of getting their heads chopped off.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> I was Bar Mitzva.  I had to read from the scroll (Haftorah).  Those are the Rebbi and the other elders of the Shul.  Not security guards.  LOL   Now I got this vision of like Shaq O'Neill on either side of me when I was doing that.  HAHAHAHA   You are leading the service.  I honestly think they are there for when you shit your pants and fuck the whole thing up.  Reading from the Torah is fairly easy since you know Hebrew,  but singing Haftorah is really hard.  I fucked that up every which way from Sunday.  I was expecting a big hook like on Bugs Bunny to appear from the side of the Synagogue and pull me out.


Ah, an ordained Christian minister as a Rebbi, that will go over like a fart in church/synagog.   I attended a Bar Mitzva and the Jewish guy who sat with me explained what was happening.  The "point guards" were there to insure the kid read everything 100% accurate and correct him if he skipped a word od pronounced it wrong.  Verrrrry strict on accuracy.  The Jesus-killer ;-) sitting next to me said that in times gone by, if the person reading screwed up, he was maimed or killed on the spot. 
Whether on not that is true, I can understand how the Scriptures were passed on accurately by the Levites, generation to generation.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> It's not tough at all.  I'm an avowed Atheist.  And I've had ZERO problems because of it.


That's probably because you aren't a jerk about it like some are.

And that is a generality I am willing to make here.

The majority of atheists online which anyone even notices are atheists are also usually first class jerks.

Like theocratic, homosexual, racialist, abortion right and wrong and anti gun jerks who are so _in your face_ with it that they make you hate THEM and then their 'cause.'

I wasn't conscious of your atheism and more power to you except if your solution to America's ills is LESS Christianity in our society.

The softening and mellowing effect of Christianity on our society has already left us coarser, meaner and less inclined to be like Christ than ever and some feel the answer is to bleed even _more_ Christianity from American life.

EEEEEK!!!

----------

